# Question about FTA satellite dishes



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Can a Free-To-Air satellite dish be used for internet access? If so, how would one go about setting it up?


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Can a Free-To-Air satellite dish be used for internet access? If so, how would one go about setting it up?


doubtful. You would have to build a receiver that would be able to intercept the specific satellite frequency that is used. Then, you would have to access the satellite by using a password. I don't think it would be possible. It's a great idea though, and if you find out how to do it, please let me know. LOL

donsgal


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

donsgal said:


> doubtful. You would have to build a receiver that would be able to intercept the specific satellite frequency that is used. Then, you would have to access the satellite by using a password. I don't think it would be possible. It's a great idea though, and if you find out how to do it, please let me know. LOL
> 
> donsgal


 I do have a lot of great ideas, but they rarely work out. LOL 

I guess if there was an easy way to do it, *everyone* would be getting free satellite internet.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

No it can be used. Any satellite internet service will provide the equipment needed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> No it can be used. Any satellite internet service will provide the equipment needed.


 That means the service would cost a monthly fee, though. I can't afford that. :Bawling:


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

So basically, you want to steal?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Of course not. But as I understand it, you can use wireless for free if you know how.

You don't pay for shortwave and other types of wireless services. I'm trying to find out if there is a way to get a better internet connection. I have no income, so I can't pay for regular high speed service. And I keep losing online job opportunities because I have such a horrible, unreliable dialup connection.

So I'm not trying to steal anything, just trying to take advantage of opportunities to better my station in life.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

In otherwords stealing. :Bawling:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Good grief, people. I have no plans to steal. I don't steal anything. I'm probably one of the most honest people you'll ever meet. 

Apparently ya'll don't know what I'm talking about (I don't either or I wouldn't be asking). I read something the other day about ways to get wireless for free, but I can't remember where I read it and I can't remember any of the details at all. But to the best of my knowledge, it's all on the up and up.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

ladycat said:


> Good grief, people. I have no plans to steal. I don't steal anything. I'm probably one of the most honest people you'll ever meet.


I don't know why these folks are jumping all over you about stealing. There are lots of places to get free wireless without stealing anything. Problem is, to do it, you have to carry your computer to a wifi access point at a store, coffee shop, library, office, someone's house, etc. You can't get free wireless at your house, unless you have a close neighbor who doesn't mind you using their wireless network.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

Dont worry I know what you are talking about ladycat.
I know this doesnt help you get highspeed internet. But Netzero used to do a free internet service you got it free but it had ads along the bottom of the screen. I used it for a while way back when but it is still dial up and still slow.
Unless you are close enough to someones open wireless router like a coffee shop or hotel that offer free highspeed wireless I'm afraid you may be stuck.
Maybe you can find a really nice neighbor that would be willing to give you the password and SSID to their wireless network.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you backwoodsman7 and pixelphotograph. I was beginning to think I had dreamed it all up or something.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Psssst Ladycat,

Be sure to flush your HD if the Satellite Police come to your door;-)


RF


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Rocky Fields said:


> Psssst Ladycat,
> 
> Be sure to flush your HD if the Satellite Police come to your door;-)
> 
> ...


 Haha


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

ladycat said:


> I have no income, so I can't pay for regular high speed service. And I keep losing online job opportunities because I have such a horrible, unreliable dialup connection.


You might try working out a barter with someone who has dsl for eggs or veggies or some other homestead item. Is there a large-ish hotel near you that might have free wireless? I have never known one of them to object to you sitting in the parking lot, or a common area of the hotel and use the wireless. If you use it from your car you would need a 12 volt converter which cost bout $20 bucks though, oh and a laptop, of course.

Also, I don't know of a single library any more that doesn't have internet access available. I'm sure if you talked to the head librarian you could work out a schedule to use their dsl on a regular basis when the library is not busy.

donsgal


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

For most people, if your at your home and your getting wifi without paying for it then your most likely stealing it from a neighbor.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

donsgal said:


> You might try working out a barter with someone who has dsl for eggs or veggies or some other homestead item. Is there a large-ish hotel near you that might have free wireless? I have never known one of them to object to you sitting in the parking lot, or a common area of the hotel and use the wireless. If you use it from your car you would need a 12 volt converter which cost bout $20 bucks though, oh and a laptop, of course.
> 
> Also, I don't know of a single library any more that doesn't have internet access available. I'm sure if you talked to the head librarian you could work out a schedule to use their dsl on a regular basis when the library is not busy.
> 
> donsgal


 I'm out in the boonies. No hotels or libraries around here.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> For most people, if your at your home and your getting wifi without paying for it then your most likely stealing it from a neighbor.


On the other hand, if someone cares whether people use their internet connection, they'll secure their wireless network. If it's open, apparently they don't care enough to bother securing it. I leave mine open because I'm pretty remote, and I don't mind if someone pulls up and checks their email. If they start downloading huge amounts of stuff, or going to porn sites, I shut them off.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Look for WIMAX coverage. Some rural areas have a better coverage area by WIMAX.

OK coverage Map

TX coverage map 

AT&T Info from CNN


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Ladycat,

Checkout www.free-hotspot.com to find one near you.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

backwoodsman7 said:


> On the other hand, if someone cares whether people use their internet connection, they'll secure their wireless network. If it's open, apparently they don't care enough to bother securing it. I leave mine open because I'm pretty remote, and I don't mind if someone pulls up and checks their email. If they start downloading huge amounts of stuff, or going to porn sites, I shut them off.


And it would be ok for my to walking in your home just because you left the front door open.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

diamondtim said:


> Ladycat,
> 
> Checkout www.free-hotspot.com to find one near you.


 THAT is what I read about. I think it was in a magazine. I just couldn't remember the details.

Completely free and legal, but I guess you actually have to be in range, and a satellite dish won't help if you're out of range. Which I am.


----------

